# We have kittens



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gracie's little ones arrived this morning between the very civilized hours of 10 am to 11.30 :Cat
5 little survivors weighing between 71g and 86g and sadly one little angel 
Mum and her 5 little ones are all doing well


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS  they look sooooo sweet. :Kiss

Well done clever Gracie! 5 beauties for this world. 

Exciting times Lynn. I will watch for daily updates then pics! Xx

So sorry about your little Angel xxx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Many congratulations :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Cleo's turn next!!!!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Delightful news , congratulations to all ! They are so sweet , so sorry you lost one. How is Granny Cat ?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> Delightful news , congratulations to all ! They are so sweet , so sorry you lost one. How is Granny Cat ?


These are the kittens of granny-to-be :Cat So far her daughter has taken no interest other than to pop her head into the box and then take herself back off to her bed


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Aww, bless ! Underwhelmed then ?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Well done Gracie on the arrival of your gorgeous babies









RIP little one x


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Squee! Congratulations! Looking forward to lots more pics as they grow. 

Sorry about the one who didn't make it.  That's fairly common in cats, isn't it?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Babyshoes said:


> That's fairly common in cats, isn't it?


I'm not sure about that - I have had a few over the years but I'm sure there are other breeders who haven't had any. I won't go into detail but there was no chance of survival with this little one


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw bless the little angel kitten. However lovely news to hear there are 5 bouncing babies! Congratulations :Happy


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Awwww huge congrats! I look forward to many more pics


They look so much like mice 

I am really sorry to hear that one didnt make it


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Congratulations Lyn! Glad mum & babies are doing well :Cat

Sleep tight little angel x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Babyshoes said:


> That's fairly common in cats, isn't it?


Not necessarily. A friend's pedigree BSH had 20 kittens in 3 litters, all survived.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I saw your lovely video of them on facebook. They are adorable lynn x


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Cosmo says well done mummy!

Parsnip says seeing as they share their birthday with him how about a vegetable theme! Aubergine, Carrot, Broccoli, Radish, Cucumber!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yay oh bless them! 

RIP to the little one who didn't make it xxxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lynn, many congratulations to you and the lovely Gracie on her safe arrivals.  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Subject to visits from the pesky sex changing fairy, I think we have two girls and three boys :Cat All gaining weight nicely, feeding well (with the occasional fight over nipples as usual ) and being lovingly attended by their mum


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Subject to visits from the pesky sex changing fairy, I think we have two girls and three boys :Cat All gaining weight nicely, feeding well (with the occasional fight over nipples as usual ) and being lovingly attended by their mum
> View attachment 310428




I assume you use the bows to tell them apart?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations :Cat

Sorry to hear one didn't make it  

Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwww 2 girls 3 boys! Lovely! Will you be keeping any Lynn? 

This is so exciting! I can't wait to hear the names and watch their progress. 

Those coloured bows are so sweet x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Smuge said:


> I assume you use the bows to tell them apart?


Yes, Siamese are all born white so I use fleece collars to start with and then velcro ones when they get bigger. It's easy for their potential new slaves to follow their kitten too.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Awwww 2 girls 3 boys! Lovely! Will you be keeping any Lynn?
> 
> This is so exciting! I can't wait to hear the names and watch their progress.
> 
> Those coloured bows are so sweet x


No plans to keep one but I am hoping to keep one of Cleo's :Cat


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Awww they are so cute


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Awwww I want one!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Congratualtions!
I am sorry you lost one little baby but it sounds like the poor wee soul had no chance despite your care. 5 is a good sized litter and I hope they all thrive.
Any more PF homes in the pipeline?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Paddypaws said:


> Congratualtions!
> I am sorry you lost one little baby but it sounds like the poor wee soul had no chance despite your care. 5 is a good sized litter and I hope they all thrive.
> Any more PF homes in the pipeline?


No more PF homes at the moment :Cat


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> Congratualtions!
> I am sorry you lost one little baby but it sounds like the poor wee soul had no chance despite your care. 5 is a good sized litter and I hope they all thrive.
> Any more PF homes in the pipeline?


Adopting from someone you have "known" for years on a site like this must be great for both the breeder and new owner!

I would love a Siamese or BSH one day  alas im always on the end of the country from all the great PF breeders (of every breed)

Even when I lived in England the North East did not exactly seem to be a breeding hotspot


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I would love a Lambchop baby unfortunately I don't think Mika and Rosso would ever forgive me!


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Ah lovely! Congratulations!

Oh that's very sad about the little angel ...

Pleased other 5 doing well,will look forward to updates!
X


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Have you chosen a name theme yet?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Have you chosen a name theme yet?


Maybe  All will be revealed in a day or two


----------



## Serenity123 (May 24, 2016)

Congratulations x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Congratulations!!! How amazing. Little cuties!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Maybe  All will be revealed in a day or two


Awwwww I can't wait, I love this part, so exciting! I always love the themes you choose Lynn :Cat


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

They are beautiful.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tiny feet and tiny noses :Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwwww tiny tiny and soooo pink.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

What's that around one kitten's neck?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mirandashell said:


> What's that around one kitten's neck?


They have coloured strips of fleece so that I can tell them apart easily for weighing etc. Siamese kittens are all born white so I, and many other breeders, use some kind of identification system. Currently the girls have pink and white and the boys are green, red and black. When they are older I use velcro collars which also helps their prospective slaves to follow the progress of their kitten.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Oh, that's clever!


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Oooo a name theme!?! I'm intrigued & cant wait to hear about that! X


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Marmitepepsi said:


> Oooo a name theme!?! I'm intrigued & cant wait to hear about that! X


All of my litters have a theme for the pedigree names :Cat Of course their slaves can chose whatever pet name for them they wish :Cat:Cat


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I think being summer, fruits would be good. Strawberry , Apricot , Peach, Apple, Currant . No ?


----------



## Marmitepepsi (Apr 3, 2017)

Great! Can't wait to hear what it is! X


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oooohh, you could have a Cherry !


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've had lots of suggestions


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I keep checking to see if the babies have names, Lynn your such a tease I love it 
It's almost like Christmas Eve waiting! :Smuggrin


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Marmitepepsi said:


> Great! Can't wait to hear what it is! X


http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/for-those-waiting-for-a-name-theme.448543/#post-1064862273


----------

